# New PetSmart in Winnipeg Soon - Any deals?



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

As the title says, new Petsmart soon in Wpg.

What if anything can I expect for Grand Opening Sales hardware wise?

How will the pricing compare to other lfs?

Any deals on 55 gallons, kits, stands, filters, heaters, etc?

How are the pricing in Ontario stores and selection?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, forgot I posted same question before.

Mod, please delete if so desired.

Dan


----------

